# Missing in Action! How is everyone doing?



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2013)

Things have been a bit quiet here lately, how is everyone getting on? If you haven't posted for a bit, how about posting a couple of lines about how things are going for you?


----------



## SimplesL (Nov 21, 2013)

Life is pretty good

Xmas present shopping almost done. 1 more to get. Any ideas what I can get my hubby?

On D front; going back to basics as let things slip after loss of father & father-in-law. Purchased a couple of boxes of strips from local chemist who kindly sold them to me at NHS price not retail price so a bit cheaper than buyimng from Abbot's direct. 

Also bought small notebook so I can manually record food diary/exercise & BG readings next week when I have what my hubby calls 1 of those weeks when I check levels to diet etc.

Fasting level (first check in months last Sunday) was a wake up call at 9.8!!

Mind you it had been a snacky; too much sweet stuff sort of Saturday.

A cake when shopping, then in eve we had a dine in for a ?10 which of course included a pud. Main course was good with roast chicken but the rosemary pots may have been a bit too much carb wise with the pud. So not surprised Sunday morning reading was so high. Still it did give me the needed kick up the proverbial.

Been really good this week not much snacking and so far no puds.

Take care 
Lynne


----------



## bennyg70 (Nov 21, 2013)

All going well here!

Diabetes is average to good at the moment! Due check ups in Decmeber!
Libby is now 8 weeks old and smiles lots and lots 
I finish my job on Friday, and , start a new one on the 4th of december!
And our house extension is very nearly finished, so doing lots of painting at the moment!

Im a tired bunny


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2013)

SimplesL said:


> ...Been really good this week not much snacking and so far no puds.
> 
> Take care
> Lynne



Glad to hear you are getting things back on track Lynne!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> All going well here!
> 
> Diabetes is average to good at the moment! Due check ups in Decmeber!
> Libby is now 8 weeks old and smiles lots and lots
> ...



I'll bet you are! Still, if you have a couple of weeks off work then you can put your feet up whilst the missus caters for your every need and looks after Libby  

Congratulations on the new job, hope it all goes well Benny!


----------



## astbury1 (Nov 21, 2013)

All good! Was just accepted for a pump yesterday....slightly unsure but happy to have been given the opportunity to have one


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2013)

astbury1 said:


> All good! Was just accepted for a pump yesterday....slightly unsure but happy to have been given the opportunity to have one



Brilliant news!  Do you know which pump, and when you might be getting it?


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 21, 2013)

Bit brain fried here..... 

I had an IT hostings meeting earlier this afternoon.... I know nothing about hosting (and not much about IT to be fair) and didn't understand half of the words that were spoken  I must have come out of the meeting room looking like a startled rabbit!

Otherwise, I'm kind of coping, trying to be positive, failing miserable lol but that can be me all over


----------



## Monica (Nov 21, 2013)

I do "check-in" every day, mostly just invisible.

Carol has taken control of her Diabetes and apart from ordering stuff and carb counting dinner I don't know/do anything.

Fiona is off school poorly at the moment.

And hubby & I have been married 21 years today


----------



## astbury1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Am liking the idea of the one with the remote control which I think is acu check... maily because I would rather keep it hidden and not have to faff pulling it out. Nervous about it. Hope I pick the right one!









Northerner said:


> Brilliant news!  Do you know which pump, and when you might be getting it?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2013)

Monica said:


> I do "check-in" every day, mostly just invisible.
> 
> Carol has taken control of her Diabetes and apart from ordering stuff and carb counting dinner I don't know/do anything.
> 
> ...



Good for Carol, sorry about Fiona, hope she feels better soon and many congratulations on your anniversary. Don't be such a stranger.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2013)

Monica said:


> I do "check-in" every day, mostly just invisible.
> 
> Carol has taken control of her Diabetes and apart from ordering stuff and carb counting dinner I don't know/do anything.
> 
> ...



Happy Anniversary!  I hope Fiona is feeling better soon, and Carol is taking good care of herself!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> Bit brain fried here.....
> 
> I had an IT hostings meeting earlier this afternoon.... I know nothing about hosting (and not much about IT to be fair) and didn't understand half of the words that were spoken  I must have come out of the meeting room looking like a startled rabbit!
> 
> Otherwise, I'm kind of coping, trying to be positive, failing miserable lol but that can be me all over



Meeting sounds fun!  Try to remember that determination you set out with when you joined, things will improve!


----------



## Monica (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you both 

Carol is doing better now that before when her HbA1C was 9.3% 

I'm keeping Fiona off now till Monday, she's just not feeling right and last night she even worried whether she might have D. We did a test and she was fine, it is only a tummy bug. But she needed that reassurance.

As Fi is poorly, we're not going out for dinner as usual. So, I've made some individual Beef Wellingtons for us adults. No idea what the girls will have, toast for Fi most likely.

Oh and I nearly forgot - Carol has a little job in a Pizza takeaway, while doing A levels in 6th form


----------



## AJLang (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi everyone I've been gluten free for three weeks now and I'm now back to my "normal" levels of insulin. On the whole BGs are ok apart from when the gastroparesis plays up - but I can manage with that.  I've postponed my eye injections - I was originally told that I  would only need three but subsequently found out that they average 8 or 9 a year for life with monthly visits to the eye department where you have to wait for 3-5 hours each time. For the moment I think I will cope with just being able to read with one eye. I've also registered for a Bsc Psychology with a very long- term plan to train as a counsellor.  Susie is ok but hasn't been well for two out of the last four nights so my life is based upon not having any regular commitments outside the house so that I can be home for her


----------



## AJLang (Nov 21, 2013)

And I've just celebrated my first year on the pump


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2013)

AJLang said:


> And I've just celebrated my first year on the pump



Happy Pump-aversary! 

And great news about the BG stabilising  Hope Susie is feeling a bit perkier soon


----------



## AJLang (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you Northerner


----------



## Kim23 (Nov 21, 2013)

I've been absent for quite a while as having quite a few problems but slowly I'm getting the help I need


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 22, 2013)

SimplesL said:


> Fasting level (first check in months last Sunday) was a wake up call at 9.8!!
> 
> Mind you it had been a snacky; too much sweet stuff sort of Saturday.



I think you're doing well; if I had a "sod the D" day (as sometimes happens) I know from experience that my fasting BG the next morning would be a lot higher than 9.8! 

Still, my own levels are improving; yesterday (the 21st) my levels were 7.5 and 10.0, not ideal but the best they've been for a long while (maybe if I upped my insulin again)...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2013)

Kim23 said:


> I've been absent for quite a while as having quite a few problems but slowly I'm getting the help I need



Hi Kim, nice to hear from you again! Sorry to hear you have been having problems, but glad to hear you are getting help - remember we are all here to help too if you need us!  

I hope things are going well with the ponies, I have been following the charity on Facebook and love the pictures


----------



## Susicue (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Have been on but not posted.

Have been busy making Christmas cakes and Birthday cakes, had another order last night.
Keeping well doing short walks at the moment, not a lot of time. Nearly finished all my Christmas presents and with eight Grandchildren very expensive.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2013)

Susicue said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have been on but not posted.
> 
> ...



Well done!  If it was me I would have bought eight peashooters and a pound of dried peas


----------



## casey (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I'm having mostly bad days, but a few better days are starting to sneak in now and again. Diabetes control absolutely terrible, can't seem to cope with mental illness and diabetes at the same time. Still, as they say, things can only get better ( I hope ).

Best wishes to you all.x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2013)

casey said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm having mostly bad days, but a few better days are starting to sneak in now and again. Diabetes control absolutely terrible, can't seem to cope with mental illness and diabetes at the same time. Still, as they say, things can only get better ( I hope ).
> 
> Best wishes to you all.x



Hi casey, sorry to hear you are struggling  Are you getting help with the problems? Do let us know if we can help, even if it is only to lend a sympathetic ear. I hope the good days begin to outnumber the bad ones for you soon, take care {{{casey}}}


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 24, 2013)

Medtronic do a remote Astbury. Happy aniversary Monica  Everyone else is behaving


----------



## Kim23 (Nov 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hi Kim, nice to hear from you again! Sorry to hear you have been having problems, but glad to hear you are getting help - remember we are all here to help too if you need us!
> 
> I hope things are going well with the ponies, I have been following the charity on Facebook and love the pictures



Hi northerner 

I've kinda hit a very low point about everything. Still having laser after a year now and I hate it! Bm's come down but all they're doing is precaution bits. Last week I even needed to do a DVLA eye exam so feeling bit pants

Oo haven?! Ty! We're doing so well, currently no sessions for couple months as the kids tend to freeze in this weather lol so all u get is I'm cold, I can't feel my hands or feet lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2013)

Kim23 said:


> Hi northerner
> 
> I've kinda hit a very low point about everything. Still having laser after a year now and I hate it! Bm's come down but all they're doing is precaution bits. Last week I even needed to do a DVLA eye exam so feeling bit pants
> 
> Oo haven?! Ty! We're doing so well, currently no sessions for couple months as the kids tend to freeze in this weather lol so all u get is I'm cold, I can't feel my hands or feet lol



Yes, I can imagine there would be more scowls than smiles!  I hope things improve for you soon - remember you can always come here and let off a bit of steam if you need to


----------



## ladyengineer (Nov 26, 2013)

*Safe haven*

I've been missing for quite some time. Stuff happens and during my extended absence too much stuff to mention. Not the best behaved patient and have just had my annual check ups which were not good. So I'm seeking a safe haven where I can deal with one set of problems and hopefully get myself back on track.

L


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2013)

ladyengineer said:


> I've been missing for quite some time. Stuff happens and during my extended absence too much stuff to mention. Not the best behaved patient and have just had my annual check ups which were not good. So I'm seeking a safe haven where I can deal with one set of problems and hopefully get myself back on track.
> 
> L



Sorry to hear that things haven't been going well  You will get lots of support here for your efforts to turn things around, so please let us know if we can help at all


----------



## will2016 (Nov 30, 2013)

still here, been decorating the conservatory and then the dining room, long job on my own with Lou working, as a result I have been eating a lot more,  the end in sight


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2013)

will2016 said:


> still here, been decorating the conservatory and then the dining room, long job on my own with Lou working, as a result I have been eating a lot more,  the end in sight



Great to hear from you Will  Hopefully the hard work will have been helping to offest some of the extra consumption!


----------



## Glo (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello, am still around just been extremely busy at work recently. All seems under control with diabetes, just got to control the epilepsy better, taking time to sort out correct medication. Apologies I couldn't get to the meet in London was looking forward to it, read all blogs and saw pics looked like I missed a great day! Take care


----------



## grainger (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey all,

Also guilty that I haven't been on here in ages. Hope everyone is good ...

So, i'm 21 weeks pregnant now!!! Getting fat and to be honest my hba1c has never been so good so turns out pregnancy suits me lol. We are delighted to say we are having a little boy and so far he is perfectly healthy and in all the normal ranges for everything (fingers crossed, prayers welcome that this continues).

We are also in the process of moving again - well in the process of buying a house! So it's a busy busy time....

But...

It's nearly Christmas, we are hosting this year as travelling seems crazy so looking forward to spending time with amazing family and friends - have to admit will miss the odd tipple or two this year.

Hope all is good - HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## LeeLee (Dec 5, 2013)

Glad to have you back Grainger.  

You're not fat, you're cooking a baby and storing up fuel for future baby milk!

Hotrod Girl and Glo, being busy is a valid excuse - but don't be strangers for too long or you'll miss all the gossip.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2013)

Glo said:


> Hello, am still around just been extremely busy at work recently. All seems under control with diabetes, just got to control the epilepsy better, taking time to sort out correct medication. Apologies I couldn't get to the meet in London was looking forward to it, read all blogs and saw pics looked like I missed a great day! Take care



Hope you can get things under good control with the epilepsy. We missed you in London - perhaps next time, at the end of April? Hope you have a good Christmas and New Year


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2013)

Hotrod Girl said:


> Hello, I am one of those who is guilty of not being here lately.
> 
> I have had a fantastic year with the voluntary group in Hastings.  It has been action packed.  We have made loads of money for Diabetes UK - The Walk raised over ?1,000.  We managed to get ourselves in the Daily Star because we had a drum skin signed by Keane and all over the local press and the SE News edition of the Diabetes UK Voluntary Mag.
> 
> ...



Terrific to hear HG!  So pleased the group is doing so well - congratulations on all your hard work!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2013)

grainger said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Also guilty that I haven't been on here in ages. Hope everyone is good ...
> 
> ...



All sounding very good - I hope everything goes well and that you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 9, 2013)

Well done "Hotrod girl" & "Grainger"  good to hear from you & doing good !


----------



## brett (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, merry christmas 
Not been here ages, been using (coughs dcuk forum) , just because its easier on my phone.  Thought I'd check in over here,  recognised a few names so hi.
Been pumping a while now, all good diabetes wise, just having to tweak basal cause this colds weather been playing havoc.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2013)

brett said:


> Hey everyone, merry christmas
> Not been here ages, been using (coughs dcuk forum) , just because its easier on my phone.  Thought I'd check in over here,  recognised a few names so hi.
> Been pumping a while now, all good diabetes wise, just having to tweak basal cause this colds weather been playing havoc.



Good to hear you are doing well with the pump brett, sorry to hear you have defected  Hope you have a great Christmas!


----------



## brett (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks northerner, will pop on here more often


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2013)

brett said:


> Thanks northerner, will pop on here more often



Good to hear  I keep pressing Diabetes UK to help make our forum more mobile/smartphone-friendly, so hopefully it will happen. What are the main problems you have?


----------



## brett (Dec 15, 2013)

Main problem is too much scrolling side to side in order to view posts.  If the screen was resized too suit phone screen size as most apps are, would be a huge difference.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2013)

brett said:


> Main problem is too much scrolling side to side in order to view posts.  If the screen was resized too suit phone screen size as most apps are, would be a huge difference.



OK, will pass that along  I don't personally use a smartphone to access the forum, but have witnessed how much of a pain it can be scrolling this way and that to read stuff!


----------



## MCH (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi all.
Sorry I haven’t posted for a wee while, I do pop in fairly regularly to see what’s happening (and have just recommended the forum to a friend because it is so friendly and helpful. 
I will try to make my New Year’s Resolution to post more often in 2014 (even if it’s only a few words).


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2013)

MCH said:


> Hi all.
> Sorry I haven?t posted for a wee while, I do pop in fairly regularly to see what?s happening (and have just recommended the forum to a friend because it is so friendly and helpful.
> I will try to make my New Year?s Resolution to post more often in 2014 (even if it?s only a few words).



Good to hear from you, and thank you for recommending us to your friend I hope things are going well for you, and hope to hear from you in the new year  Have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## RWJ (Dec 16, 2013)

*Hi From Saudi Arabia*

Haven't posted for some time but I do check in regularly. Been in KSA 15 months now, due to fly home on Wednesday for two weeks home leave.
My fears of managing out here were unnecessary, D support is excellent, although all medication paid for but with insurance support. Peak summer (50 deg C) can be hard, but as its winter here temperatures are much more manageable. Merry Xmas and a great 2014 to all - I can't wait for Thursday!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2013)

RWJ said:


> Haven't posted for some time but I do check in regularly. Been in KSA 15 months now, due to fly home on Wednesday for two weeks home leave.
> My fears of managing out here were unnecessary, D support is excellent, although all medication paid for but with insurance support. Peak summer (50 deg C) can be hard, but as its winter here temperatures are much more manageable. Merry Xmas and a great 2014 to all - I can't wait for Thursday!



Hi Ron, good to hear that things are going well and that support is good!  Bet you can't wait to get back to our single-figure temperatures!


----------



## RWJ (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks N. For information this morning at 6.00am when I left for work it was 6 deg C!! Expect the same and lower for some time now, daytime max 17-18 C. Won't really start to warm up until Feb/Mar, hitting highs in July/Aug.
Good to here from you all.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2013)

RWJ said:


> Thanks N. For information this morning at 6.00am when I left for work it was 6 deg C!! Expect the same and lower for some time now, daytime max 17-18 C. Won't really start to warm up until Feb/Mar, hitting highs in July/Aug.
> Good to here from you all.



Shows how much (little!) I know!


----------



## pippin (Dec 23, 2013)

Just calling in and posting this time. I check the forum everyday but haven't posted in a long time. Update on dad he is keeling well atm he had two cataracts removed recently and doesn't even need his glasses now.

I still worry a lot about him and we continue to follow his diet/exercise diabetes management. We are back to testing more atm although his results are very steady each day he doesn't seem to get as many results in the 4's or low 5's which worries me as he is exercising regularly and has really cut back on carbs. 
I don't think he has lost any more weight which is good as he was very thin.
There's no big spikes or lows normally 5/6 ish just hoping his next HbA1c is ok as we are working hard. 

Apart from my worries dad is fine and is looking better. Thanks to this forum for all the help I was given and even when I don't post I read other posts to help me when I get very worried. 

Just happy to see dad running about without a walking stick now. He never stops now and works along with me with working out the best foods for his BG.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi pippin, great to hear from you, and good to hear that your Dad is doing so well  Is the gout also under control then? I know you worry, but try not to - your Dad's levels are excellent, and I am sure you will both be rewarded for your efforts with a great HbA1c  

I hope you have a Merry Christmas, and a happy and healthy 2014


----------



## Susicue (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm the same pop in but have not posted.
Finishing off all the preparations for the celebrations and the family decending on Christmas Day.
BS keeping ok, trying very hard. but it is tough sometimes.
Hope everyone has a happy and safe Christmas


----------



## pippin (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello Northerner 
I am almost afraid to think of that word gout! He had one episode of raised uric acid which showed in his finger. It was badly swollen & was at the time if his first cataract op. The aneastist saw it and sent us home, he wouldn't risk the op with what he thought was an infection. Saw the Dr who put him back on the gout tablets plus antibiotics. Finger still looks swollen but nothing like it was. 

You wouldn't think he couldn't walk a year or so ago. He is on the cross trainer 3 times a day! The miles he has done on it is unbelievable. This used to bring his BG down a lot but it doesn't drop as much now. I can't blame him on being lazy. He has also introduced kettle ball things to vary his exercise when he can't garden 

Hope you enjoy a lovely Christmas and new year too


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 30, 2013)

Is anybody out there ??


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 31, 2013)

Knock Knock !  Whos there ?


----------



## tracey w (Jan 7, 2014)

*Hi*

Hello all happy new year to all


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2014)

tracey w said:


> Hello all happy new year to all



Tracey happy new year lovey again hehe xxx


----------



## jalapino (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello all 

Been a long time since posting 

Hope your all well and are all looking forward to the new year ahead!

Had a lot of things going on at home but just wanted to say I have not forgotten you all...


----------



## Mossey (Jan 10, 2014)

Can I just say ditto to last post !


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2014)

Mossey said:


> Can I just say ditto to last post !



Mossey lovely to see you Hun, happy 2014 to you x


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 19, 2014)

My surgeon consultant doesn't want to see me til September, which will make a whole year! Diabetes - well I was making great improvements til a dietitian thought she knew better than me Now no one gets their hands on my pump
The medics are all good at saying I'm different and then treating me as normal. (About the only thing that's normal about me are my iron and cholesterol levels!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2014)

pottersusan said:


> My surgeon consultant doesn't want to see me til September, which will make a whole year! Diabetes - well I was making great improvements til a dietitian thought she knew better than me Now no one gets their hands on my pump
> The medics are all good at saying I'm different and then treating me as normal. (About the only thing that's normal about me are my iron and cholesterol levels!!



Good to hear from you again Susan!


----------



## Michael12420 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello everyone.  Sorry that I have been so tardy but things have been extremely difficult for me here.  Got hospitalized twice at the end of last year, one litre of blood pumped out of my bladder at the nearest hospital/emergency room and then transferred somewhat hurriedly to a major hospital. Follow on examinations, trips to and from the hospital with my lack of medical Spanish and the consultants lack of medical English adding to the problems.  Seem to be slightly on the mend tho' not helped by the atrociously cold and wet weather.  I tend to wrap up warm, sit in front of a roaring log fire with my two dogs snoring alongside me and consuming rather more whisky than the experts tell me is good. (Me that is, not the dogs!). I am sure that my diabetes has mended itself inasmuch as I am taking less and less insulin (Novorapid), eating more carbohydrate and still waking up to readings of about 2.0.  I hope that you are all well - a belated Happy New Year.  Michael


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Michael! So sorry to hear about the very difficult times you have been experiencing  I hope that, with Spring on the way, you begin to feel much better and stronger very soon


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 29, 2014)

peekaboo!

Been sanding a staircase last 4 days all done but I'm knackered and have lots of splinters!

Levels have been up and down but lots of good days staying around 5-7 all day! Some high days but thats when I'm running all over eating and forgetting to inject till too late!

Got yearly appointment and fasting blood test in a week or two (I think) if that HB thingy stays below 7 I'll be flaming surprised! Christmas wasn't to good too much eating!

Hope the "crew" are all tickety boo...

until next time peeps  over & oot

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2014)

Good to hear from you Rossi  I hope the review goes well - and let's get to see you again at some of this year's Forum Meets!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 30, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Good to hear from you Rossi  I hope the review goes well - and let's get to see you again at some of this year's Forum Meets!



I'll drink to that


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 3, 2014)

You enjoy your drink Rossi. those numbers sound good to me


----------



## bigheadmike (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi guys, sorry i been away for quite a while, been serving in Germany for just over a year now. My control has improved a great deal. i have alot of support over here. my HBA1C was at 9.8 when i came over so the Medical Officer asked if i would go to the hospital for 'education', i spent a week in a ward where they restricted my food intake and worked out my ratios for different times of the day. i was actually amazed at how different they are in the morning compared to the evening and so on. My next HBA1C after that was 7.4 in only 3 monthes. i would really recomend to anyone to find out what ratios you need for carb - insulin at different times of the day.
I have gotten alot fitter and my weight haas started to go back up, (i lost 3 stone on diagnosis). 
Even with my improvements to my fitness and health and control i am being discharged from the Army. i have been expecting this for 4 years nearly so i wont complain about it. i can see their pov.

Mike


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2014)

bigheadmike said:


> Hi guys, sorry i been away for quite a while, been serving in Germany for just over a year now. My control has improved a great deal. i have alot of support over here. my HBA1C was at 9.8 when i came over so the Medical Officer asked if i would go to the hospital for 'education', i spent a week in a ward where they restricted my food intake and worked out my ratios for different times of the day. i was actually amazed at how different they are in the morning compared to the evening and so on. My next HBA1C after that was 7.4 in only 3 monthes. i would really recomend to anyone to find out what ratios you need for carb - insulin at different times of the day.
> I have gotten alot fitter and my weight haas started to go back up, (i lost 3 stone on diagnosis).
> Even with my improvements to my fitness and health and control i am being discharged from the Army. i have been expecting this for 4 years nearly so i wont complain about it. i can see their pov.
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike, some terrific improvements there, well done!  I have vastly different ratios from morning to evening also, so as you say, well worth knowing  Sorry to hear about the discharge, I hope you find something good on civvy street.


----------



## Steff (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Mike,
Great to hear from you, glad things are looking so positive


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 14, 2014)

bigheadmike said:


> Hi guys, sorry i been away for quite a while, been serving in Germany for just over a year now. My control has improved a great deal. i have alot of support over here. my HBA1C was at 9.8 when i came over so the Medical Officer asked if i would go to the hospital for 'education', i spent a week in a ward where they restricted my food intake and worked out my ratios for different times of the day. i was actually amazed at how different they are in the morning compared to the evening and so on. My next HBA1C after that was 7.4 in only 3 monthes. i would really recomend to anyone to find out what ratios you need for carb - insulin at different times of the day.
> I have gotten alot fitter and my weight haas started to go back up, (i lost 3 stone on diagnosis).
> Even with my improvements to my fitness and health and control i am being discharged from the Army. i have been expecting this for 4 years nearly so i wont complain about it. i can see their pov.
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike I've pm'd you.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 23, 2014)

Review with quack went very well hsbc was 7% so hasn't changed for last 18months he says if still no change in 6months he might stop the 6 month check! That is probably good and maybe not? I have been down to 6.6 but not for a while should I worry myself to try and get below 7%? All other tests were spot on too and he said a little weight loss is no bad thing!? Blood preesure best almost ever, the pills must be working! 

Hope you all okies.

Over n Oot,

Rossi.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2014)

rossi_mac said:


> Review with quack went very well hsbc was 7% so hasn't changed for last 18months he says if still no change in 6months he might stop the 6 month check! That is probably good and maybe not? I have been down to 6.6 but not for a while should I worry myself to try and get below 7%? All other tests were spot on too and he said a little weight loss is no bad thing!? Blood preesure best almost ever, the pills must be working!
> 
> Hope you all okies.
> 
> ...



Great news Rossi  Depends on how you feel about 6 month checks. I have a 6 month check just to keep me on my toes, a year feels like too long, but many prefer as few as possible  Also, the 7% depends how you feel, and how much extra effort you might need to put in to get it lower. Above 6.5% the risk for complications start to increase, but that doesn't mean you are definitely at risk. You might feel that the result is fine and it allows you the lifestyle you are happy with, without fretting over every meal and test


----------



## Rach (Feb 24, 2014)

I've not posted on here for a very long time, but I have been reading now and again.  Since I last posted, cut a long story short I've been on Lantus since last summer and Humalog since September.  Did a carb counting and matching humalog to carbs.  Was getting it under control then had problems with children so control went out the window due to focusing on them.. So just trying to get back on track.  I dropped a humalog cartridge on Saturday evening, it looked ok so put in my pen didn't think anything of it.  Yesterday couldn't bg was between 15 and 17 all day, even though I tried taking extra insulin.  Found out at lunch time today that the cartridge was cracked and been leaking.  Before tea bg was 12 so thought great it's coming down but 2 hours later back at 19. it's coming down, but is this to be expected after probably not having much insulin from yesterday?  Sorry for the long post after not posting for a long time.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2014)

Rach said:


> I've not posted on here for a very long time, but I have been reading now and again.  Since I last posted, cut a long story short I've been on Lantus since last summer and Humalog since September.  Did a carb counting and matching humalog to carbs.  Was getting it under control then had problems with children so control went out the window due to focusing on them.. So just trying to get back on track.  I dropped a humalog cartridge on Saturday evening, it looked ok so put in my pen didn't think anything of it.  Yesterday couldn't bg was between 15 and 17 all day, even though I tried taking extra insulin.  Found out at lunch time today that the cartridge was cracked and been leaking.  Before tea bg was 12 so thought great it's coming down but 2 hours later back at 19. it's coming down, but is this to be expected after probably not having much insulin from yesterday?  Sorry for the long post after not posting for a long time.



Hi Rach, good to hear from you  Sorry to hear you have been having problems  Did you add in a 'correction' with your teatime injection? A rise of 5 mmol/l isn't too bad after eating (depending on what you ate!). Have things settled down now?


----------



## Rach (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Northerner,  it doesn't seem that bad when you look it that way.  I was back in single figures for part of this afternoon, before tea I 8.2  but what I don't understand is that long after the humalog is out of my system I was still dropping.  Must be doing something wrong somewhere.


----------



## lanzlady (Feb 26, 2014)

Have not posted since a long time but still read posts every day
soon to go on insulin (feeling nervous ) meds have stopped working for me


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2014)

lanzlady said:


> Have not posted since a long time but still read posts every day
> soon to go on insulin (feeling nervous ) meds have stopped working for me



Hi lanzlady, what insulin are you going onto? I hope everything goes well, do let us know if you need any help or have any questions


----------



## Susicue (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Have not been on for a while, I have had the flu (would you believe it), after having the jab....
Have been really poorly for the last two weeks, but now on the road to recovery, be it, very tired still.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2014)

Susicue said:


> Hi everyone,
> Have not been on for a while, I have had the flu (would you believe it), after having the jab....
> Have been really poorly for the last two weeks, but now on the road to recovery, be it, very tired still.



Glad to hear you are on the mend, I imagine that must have really taken it out of you. I had my first experience of dealing with a really bad illness earlier this year, and it was made extra difficult trying to keep my levels under control.

I hope you are feeling much better very soon


----------



## lanzlady (Feb 26, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hi lanzlady, what insulin are you going onto? I hope everything goes well, do let us know if you need any help or have any questions



Hi, not sure yet Dr at hospital just said it would be twice a day
have an appointment with my local Dr. next Tuesday they also wanted me 
to consider actos but far too many side effects for me.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't worry Lanzlady, it's not hard to get used to injecting and the folk at the clinic were very helpful when I was starting out. 

It can be scary to think about injecting, but I found the actual jabbing wasn't nearly as hard as I'd feared and after a day or two I could do it without worrying about it. The main thing to remember is rotation of injection sites, never the same place twice in a row. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 23, 2014)

Just looking how many posts Alison.  A lot


----------



## AnnW (Mar 23, 2014)

Not been on the message board for ages. I am really in denial at the moment and feeling apprehensive about seeing the doc for routine check up ( ages since my last one ) . I have stopped testing and I eat snacks that are very wrong for me. 
I have been through a very bad two years and I am trying hard to get myself on track again... 
My main meals aren't too bad... Eating out I ask for no butter etc so I am not a hopeless case, but I am now living alone for the first time and I sneak very naughty snacks in. 

Hopeless.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 23, 2014)

Try to keep at Ann. I know you feel better if you do. There is nothing wrong with having a treat but in my book you have to have worked for it. Good luck & let us know how you are getting on


----------



## twinnie (Mar 24, 2014)

hi i am back been in a bit of denial mood over the past couple of months hb1ac is up but now hopefully start getting thing back on track


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2014)

AnnW said:


> Not been on the message board for ages. I am really in denial at the moment and feeling apprehensive about seeing the doc for routine check up ( ages since my last one ) . I have stopped testing and I eat snacks that are very wrong for me.
> I have been through a very bad two years and I am trying hard to get myself on track again...
> My main meals aren't too bad... Eating out I ask for no butter etc so I am not a hopeless case, but I am now living alone for the first time and I sneak very naughty snacks in.
> 
> Hopeless.



Ann, I hope you can get back on track, and that the appointment goes better than you expect  I know that you keep active, and that will certainly be a plus point, so try not to worry


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2014)

twinnie said:


> hi i am back been in a bit of denial mood over the past couple of months hb1ac is up but now hopefully start getting thing back on track



Lovely to hear from you again - remember we are all here to help when things get difficult or you want a good old rant!


----------



## megga (Mar 25, 2014)

just thought i'd say hello, still here


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2014)

megga said:


> just thought i'd say hello, still here



Hi megga! I hope things are going well for you


----------



## AnnW (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Northerner, I do keep active, that at least has never stopped


----------



## RachelT (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi all

It's not so much denial as burn out for me...I'm sick and bored and tired of it all.  I want to go back to not caring about what i eat, but i guess that's impossible. I gave up chocolate in the new year and that's going ok, but i'm not sure of how to give up biscuits and carrot cake as well, without going totally doolally. Got my check up and Hba1c results on friday (hopefully) and it's making me paranoid. Beating myself up about having eaten things i probably shouldn't have and having no willpower whatsoever and then beating myself up for beating myself up! It's not so much a guilt trip as a whole damned guilt package holiday! 
I had a whinge on Facebook, but i thought better of it and deleted it 10 minutes later. At least here everybody knows what it's like to struggle with these things.

Rachel


----------



## sweetsatin (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi all
I'm still around went off track for a while but getting there now slowly. .....The weather is improving so that helps 
Hope everyone is as well as they can be.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2014)

sweetsatin said:


> Hi all
> I'm still around went off track for a while but getting there now slowly. .....The weather is improving so that helps
> Hope everyone is as well as they can be.



Hi sweetsatin, lovely to hear from you again  I hope things are going well for you.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2014)

RachelT said:


> Hi all
> 
> It's not so much denial as burn out for me...I'm sick and bored and tired of it all.  I want to go back to not caring about what i eat, but i guess that's impossible. I gave up chocolate in the new year and that's going ok, but i'm not sure of how to give up biscuits and carrot cake as well, without going totally doolally. Got my check up and Hba1c results on friday (hopefully) and it's making me paranoid. Beating myself up about having eaten things i probably shouldn't have and having no willpower whatsoever and then beating myself up for beating myself up! It's not so much a guilt trip as a whole damned guilt package holiday!
> I had a whinge on Facebook, but i thought better of it and deleted it 10 minutes later. At least here everybody knows what it's like to struggle with these things.
> ...



Hope things go well with the HbA1c Rachel  It's great to hear from you again, I hope you can make it along to one of the forum meets this year


----------

